# They're Here (lathe & Mill)!



## RegisG (Apr 15, 2016)

Well, everything has arrived and after some shaky time with engine hoist, they are both in place.  It's not all cleaned up but, they are standing in the right place in my little garage.  Time to learn, learn, and make stuff!


----------



## francist (Apr 15, 2016)

Isn't all time spent with an engine hoist shaky??

Looking good there, Regis! Let us know how the new machines work out for you.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations ... must feel like Christmas!


----------



## RegisG (Apr 15, 2016)

mikey said:


> Congratulations ... must feel like Christmas!



That's about right.  There was a 4 wheeler there that has magically turned into a lathe and mill!  

regis


----------



## Sandia (Apr 15, 2016)

Lookin good Regis, enjoy and stay with the forum. Lots to learn here.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice looking toys...err...machines you have there Regis! 

Looking forward to your impressions with the machines once you get them set up.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 15, 2016)

I always have a shaky time with my engine hoist. 
Looks like you landed just right. Congrats!


----------



## brav65 (Apr 15, 2016)

That's a beautiful pair, now all you need is a horizontal band saw, a welder, and thousands in tooling!  Welcome to the club, and your now empty wallet!


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 16, 2016)

and a foundry, a forge, a disk grinder, a bench grinder, a carbide tool grinder, a plasma cutter, a 25+ ton press, tool chests, hydraulic lift cart, and and and


----------



## RegisG (Apr 16, 2016)

Dr Stan said:


> and a foundry, a forge, a disk grinder, a bench grinder, a carbide tool grinder, a plasma cutter, a 25+ ton press, tool chests, hydraulic lift cart, and and and


  I am now at a point that I can't go back and glassing over at the thought of what you posted and the thousands that brav65 posted........  But, I have started!

Thanks?? for the welcomes!


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 16, 2016)

This is from the guy who even owns a 7ft planner circa 1890 - 1910.


----------



## jamiesaun (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats on the chip makers. I really wish I would have gotten the 602 over my shop fox 1016. 

Question...how the flip did you get your mill off the pallet? I have an 45 clone in the middle of my garage still sitting on the pallet because the pallet won't fit between the legs of my hoist.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 16, 2016)

you have passed the point that you are definiatly sliding down the slippery slope! enjoy the ride. nice machines keep us posted on them.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 16, 2016)

Congratulations on the new machines, and welcome to the ranks of the terminal accumulators of tooling and hardware. Enjoy, Mike


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 16, 2016)

'Question...how the flip did you get your mill off the pallet? I have an 45 clone in the middle of my garage still sitting on the pallet because the pallet won't fit between the legs of my hoist."

Can you cut away part of the pallet, or slide it off onto rollers (pipe,etc)?  Pics would help.


----------



## RegisG (Apr 17, 2016)

Dr Stan said:


> 'Question...how the flip did you get your mill off the pallet? I have an 45 clone in the middle of my garage still sitting on the pallet because the pallet won't fit between the legs of my hoist."
> 
> Can you cut away part of the pallet, or slide it off onto rollers (pipe,etc)?  Pics would help.


My mill was attached to a board (bottom of crate).   
We slid it off the pallet onto 3 small Harbor Freight dollies.  .  Then it was easy to roll around and get under hoist.




Hope that helped!
Regis


----------



## jamiesaun (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, unfortunately I can't push it off because it's heavy and I'm all by myself. I think that cutting away the pallet is my only option, I'm just scared it will tip over when I do. I had the same problem with my lathe, but don't remember how I solved it.


----------



## RegisG (Apr 17, 2016)

jamiesaun said:


> Well, unfortunately I can't push it off because it's heavy and I'm all by myself. I think that cutting away the pallet is my only option, I'm just scared it will tip over when I do. I had the same problem with my lathe, but don't remember how I solved it.
> 
> View attachment 127254



Consider, hooking hoist under mill head and take up a little of the weight as you nudge it to dolly.    That would only work if mill is bolted to the board (bottom of crate).
That should give you a degree of safety.

My thought?
Regis


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 17, 2016)

From what I see the primary issue is the way the mill was attached to the pallet, on the diagonal.  If you cut the pallet make sure it does not tip over in the process.

1)  What if you attached two 2X6's on edge to the bottom of the roof rafters, then supported both ends of the 2X6's with 4X4's down to the floor.  You could then use a come-a-long or a chain fall to raise the mill and remove the pallet.  I'd then use the dollies to move it close to the final location and then use the engine hoist to lift it on top of the base.

I'd keep the 2X6's as short as possible, 4ft should be long enough and certainly not over 8ft.

2)  Another alternative would be to build a pipe teepee over the mill using it to raise the machine.  I'd go with at least 1 1/2" iron pipe preferably 2" and run chain at the bottom to prevent the legs from moving apart while lifting.  Weld chain hooks near the bottom of the pipes for a place to attach the chain.

3)  Another thought.  Can you remove the bolts then turn the mill so it is fairly parallel to the sides of the pallet, then crab it over to the side of the pallet with a large pinch/crow bar?  You should be able to lift it with the engine hoist, or continue moving it onto your furniture movers.

One more thing.  Do you have webbing for lifting to avoid damaging the paint or even more importantly any of the machined surfaces?  Much better than chain, even wrapped in cloth.


----------



## Sourdoh (Apr 17, 2016)

One option I had with my mill is using a come along and the rafters in your shop. If your rafters or joists are exposed you can  span them perpendicularly with a long pipe and hook up a chain and a hoist to lift the mill to the desired height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiesaun (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally got it up there. Thanks for all of the advice guys.

And congrats on your machines regis. Love the dro yours has on it, so jealous. That's an addition I'll be adding ASAP.


----------



## RegisG (Apr 17, 2016)

jamiesaun said:


> Finally got it up there. Thanks for all of the advice guys.
> 
> And congrats on your machines regis. Love the dro yours has on it, so jealous. That's an addition I'll be adding ASAP.



Glad you got it up on stand.  And, that power feed on yours is on my list to add on.

Regis


----------



## easttex (Apr 17, 2016)

Dr Stan said:


> and a foundry, a forge, a disk grinder, a bench grinder, a carbide tool grinder, a plasma cutter, a 25+ ton press, tool chests, hydraulic lift cart, and and and


Don't forget a stick/TIG welder to cover those general and delicate welding needs and a sandblast booth for finish work! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Stan (Apr 17, 2016)

easttex said:


> Don't forget a stick/TIG welder to cover those general and delicate welding needs and a sandblast booth for finish work!



. . . surface grinder, granite at least 18X24, height gage, gage blocks, outside mics up to 6", 24" vernier caliper, combination square set, angle plates, toolmakers vice, V blocks, edge finder, test indicators, travel indicators, wrenches, soft faced hammer, machinist's ball peen hammer, transfer punches, drills, taps, end mills, center gage, carbide insert cutting tools, HSS cutting tool blanks, parallels, telescoping gages, small hole gages, depth mic, multi-anvil mic,


----------



## MrFixIt (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats! You're off to a great start!


----------

